#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Κατανάλωση πετρελαίου σε θερμιδομέτρηση

## teosav

Αγαπητοί συνάδερφοι καλησπέρα

Θα ήθελα να μ ενημερώσετε εαν υπάρχει εξήγηση στο εξής

σε πολυκατοικία με κεντρική θέρμανση με θερμιδομετρητές με συνολική κατανάλωση σε kwh μειωμένη κατα περίπου 40%(με βαση τις ενδείξεις των μετρητών ) σε σχέση με τον προηγούμενο μήνα  να παρουσιάζεται αύξηση της ποσότητας πετρελαίου που καταναλώθηκε στο ίδιο διάστημα κατα 12%?????????????

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχει κάποιος "ποντικός" που κλέβει πετρέλαιο. Τελευταία άκουσα για αρκετά κρούσματα σε οικοδομές.Χάλασε ένας ή περισσότεροι θερμιδομετρητές και ανεβάζουν τη συνολική κατανάλωση θερμίδων. Σ' όλους αναλογικά είχαμε αυξήσεις;Έπεσε δραματικά η απόδοση του λέβητα λόγω κακής ή ανύπαρκτης συντήρησης.Το πετρέλαιο είναι πολύ κακής ποιότητας.Συνδυασμός των παραπάνω.

----------


## teosav

Eυχαριστώ πολύ χαρη....όταν το βεβαιώσω θα ενημερώσω για να γνωρίζουμε όλοι

----------


## GPER

Ελεγξε την ποσότητα πετρελαίου που έχει χρεωθεί. Ένα συνηθισμένο λάθος είναι να χρεώνεται όλα η ποσότητα που παραλήφθηκε μέσα στο μήνα χωρίς να έχει γίνει μέτρηση του υπολοίπου στη δεξαμενή, οπότε κατανέμεται η δαπάνη χωρίς να έχει γίνει ανάλωση του πετρελαίου αλλά προκαταβολικά που ασφαλώς είναι λάθος. Η κατανομή κόστους γίνετααι απολογιστικά και όχι προκαταβολικά!

----------


## teosav

Καλησπέρα 
Απλά για ενημέρωση ,δεν έχω πάρει πειστική απάντηση ακόμα απ τον διαχειριστή
Στην νέα μέτρηση ζήτησα να είμαι παρών και θα ενημερώσω

----------


## Xάρης

Αναμένουμε λοιπόν.

----------


## GPER

Κάποιο "λάκο έχει η φάβα". Να δούμε πόσο μεγάλος είναι ..... Εκτός απο τη μέτρηση να ελέγξεις και τον τρόπο κατανομής δαπανών αν γίνεται με το νόμιμο τρόπο του Π.Δ.

----------


## teosav

Καλησπέρα 
δυστυχώς ¨"τυχαια" η μέτρηση έγινε όταν έλειπα...... ο τρόπος κατανομής σε ποσοστά είναι απόλυτα σωστός

----------

